# SPAM: Specialized Crux Expert in "Skittles" colorway



## appleSSeed (Nov 17, 2005)

Specialized Crux Expert in limited Skittles colorway, 54cm, FSA carbon post, Fizik Antares VS seat, Askium wheelset, Ritchey WCS carbon stem etc. - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

[email protected]
785.217.5692 call/text


----------



## applen (Jan 29, 2014)

*I see your skittles and raise you a starburst!*

nice Saddle selection! 

I had a lot of fun with this build (its so hard to capture the colors as they bleed together in my camera/phone):


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I received the bike today!! Thanks for such a great transaction, smooth communication, and A+ packing. Everything arrived safely. I can't wait to start racing this fall!!


----------

